# Puppy!



## Heather (Jul 7, 2010)

We have a new family addition. Her name is Lala, she is about 6 months old, and we don't know what she is, there are a lot of opinions out there at the moment. We are leaning towards some chihuahua in there but were initially told beagle/pug. Adopted her from an agency about a month ago and she's been settling in well. Thought I'd try to get a few photos posted. 

(It will be a miracle if this works - haven't used image shack in AGES but I have some neos in spike so I guess I'd better practice!.)


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh! She's so cute! Lucky you! Charlie waves a paw and woofs "Hi"!


----------



## callosum (Jul 7, 2010)

she a nice friend


----------



## paphioland (Jul 7, 2010)

that thing is really cute


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2010)

Perfect for a small barbeque! Is that you in the photo, I'm surprised the ginger control agency let you out in the sun! :evil:


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha, Eric, nope, this was taken before we got her, it's just the only photo I have of her online at the moment. Need to get more uploaded later. 
I go out in the sun quite a lot, these days.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2010)

:clap: Doesn't look like a puggle to me, chihuahua mix is a safe bet! Cuuuteee!


----------



## Justin (Jul 7, 2010)

congrats! we are dog lovers in our household, we have 2 of them, a BIG shepherd mix and a tiny pom mix.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 8, 2010)

Really Cute!

Ramon


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 8, 2010)

She's adorable! :smitten:


----------



## etex (Jul 8, 2010)

Lala is a real cutie!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2010)

When you take your own phtos of her take one from the side so we can see what she really is!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm obviously a cat person, but I do like this dog. Very cute indeed.


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 8, 2010)

Precious pup! Bentley sends his best............


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2010)

oh! my! goodness!
supercute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2010)

Cute puppy. But why is she sticking her tongue out at you???


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Cute puppy. But why is she sticking her tongue out at you???


She's sticking it out at us! :rollhappy::rollhappy:that's the give away chihuahua part of her!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2010)

It's true -- Chihuahuas are either the cutest things on 4 paws, or they are little monsters from hell!


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, luckily, she seems to have mostly inherited the cute part. She is a bit of a digger though.  We took her to my sister's in the Sierra's this weekend and she hiked, and boated, and swam for the first time. Quite a little trooper against Jane's lab.


----------



## lindafrog (Jul 14, 2010)

ahhh, what a cutie pie.... when she is being a terror just remenber " the reason puppies are so darn cute is otherwise they would not survive their first year" I kept those words in mind for our Australian Shepherd's first year. Sequoia is now 10 and the sweetest big baby ever.


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

This is from last summer, but pretty cute. I'm looking for some newer photos to share. She's my new little kid!


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

Ok, here's a good full body shot which shows her awesomely cool ear stance:





We now think some Jack Russell, she has terrier teeth (according to the vet) and persistence, and chi-hua-hua, maybe some dachsund? Not sure…


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2011)

She's eating your Neo??


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

Rick said:


> She's eating your Neo??



Oh my gosh no! She's too well behaved for that! The damn cats eat the Neos.. She just revels in the lovely scent!


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2011)

That's a good dog.

Ours are basically good too. Very loving. Our newest puppy, Spud, just ate the TV remote:evil:

He loves to wrestle! Unfortunately he doesn't know the difference between wrestling with me or the grand kids (they do seem to squeal louder). Grandpa is making him rotten:evil:


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2011)

she looks very happy to have a new home!


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2011)

Cute! Gwen wags her nubby tail at Lala. 

The tongue sticking out is Chihuahua-esque.


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2011)

That's so cool, I would love to have a dog but due to a fulltime job for me and my partner we can't fit it in our lives.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cute..!


----------

